# MS 070 clone, anyone have luck?



## Fishin Musician (Jul 12, 2016)

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32294748697.html

Anyone own/know anyone, looks like a suuuper cheap option for milling. The buyer says they come with a warranty also. Love how they hanged Stihl to "Sweet 070"

I run an 066 and an 064 for milling, wouldnt't mind a BIG saw for the larger oaks, and maples I slab. This is my first post, I have been following the forum for years reading about fixes and reviews and builds.


Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## kimosawboy (Jul 12, 2016)

For me a couple things stand out that would make me shy away from that saw..
Shipping is close to the same price as the saw $167...dont forget about duties and such.
Warranty... is not worth the paper its printed on. Unless you have a degree in international trade law and speak Mandarin, even then you would not stand a change of getting re-imbursed for a broken saw.
Parts... will OEM parts fit this saw???
For the $400 you will be spending , you might be better off getting something else.
Just my two cents

G Vavra


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks, I have been buying random replacement parts from this same seller and some are close some a little off. The crankcase I got for a different 066 was exact, except for a hole where the dog bolts on. 

Ignition coil was 3 inches short and faulty anyhow. 

Looks as if they have clones of everything from a Gibson guitar, to Husky saws. 

You said something else, anything specific in mind for me to broaden my search?


----------



## BlueRider (Jul 12, 2016)

When these first hit the market Bailey's was selling them. They touted them as being exact copies and the parts were supposed to inter change with OEM, they even had OEM looking name plates on them . They had a pretty high profile bit on their web site about traveling to the factory and working with them to produce some of the old out of production saws. You could buy the saw as a kit that you had to put together, already put together, or any part to repair an old Stihl. they said the manufacturer was supposed to be working on a couple other out of production models as well, 038 magnum II, and I think an 066. I think they even had a piston and cylinder to bump the 070 up to an 090

I bought a piston and cylinder for my 038 magnum II from them and it was spot on in every detail. I can't remember exactly when but it was about 10 years ago and I paid about $120 vs close to $300 for OEM. I've got more hours on it than the OEM. I also had to replace the gas tank on the same saw and the Chinese part is just fine there too.

I don't see any Stihl parts listed on Bailey's web site but they have never listed everything they carry. You might try calling them and asking about aftermarket 070 parts.


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks for the insight, If I DO decide to pick one up, I will write a review on the saw, and let yas know how it works out!


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Nov 14, 2016)

My friend bought one on the cheap. They are far from great..... But he paid 200with a 36" bar. The clutch is junk on it. He put the aftermarket 090 topend on it... . It's a big vibrating beast just like the real 090 I guess. I don't think it would holdup to everyday use.


----------



## Grande Dog (Nov 14, 2016)

Howdy,
This is the place we were getting them from. They're probably twice the price or more than the Chinese versions but, it's the best I've seen from that side of the world.
Regards
Gregg


----------

